# Water pump sounds like it wants to implode



## mentawai (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm new here, thanks for any help.

My 10 year old Miss Silvia, boiler replaced twice, buttons replaced 3 times, wand replaced once. Not even sure why it is still alive? But I just did a complete maintenance overhaul again (group head seal, screen etc.), and the very next time I used it the pump made a sound. Well, several sounds actually, kind of like the electricity was cutting out to the machine where the pump would start on/off/on/off, but the power light was not on and off, just the pump. Then, the water stopped coming and now the button depressed only creates a hemorrhaging sound. If the boiler has been heated up to steam and the button is pushed, then steam comes out of the group head with bits of water attached, so I don't think it is a blockage.

Does it sound like I need a new pump?

What is the part number for this?

Considering I'm going to have to pull the machine apart anyway, what other parts should I replace while I'm in there to ensure another 5 years of use?

Thank you in advance for any comments here.


----------

